
DOJ threatens criminal prosecution for anti-poaching agreements - greenyoda
http://employeeatty.blogspot.com/2018/04/employer-agreeing-not-to-poach.html
======
Nomentatus
This isn't new law. But the DOJ has not punished executives for it before,
just companies. It isn't explicit in this article that they now will, but I
think it is implied. Biggest previous case I know of:
[https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/justice-department-
requires-s...](https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/justice-department-requires-six-
high-tech-companies-stop-entering-anticompetitive-employee)

I very greatly admire the famous book "The Hard Thing About Hard Things",
2014, by Ben Horowitz _except_ that it very strongly insists that you should
engage in precisely this illegal behavior. The gist is in this quote, p. 116:

"A good rule of thumb is my Reflexive Principle of Employee Raiding, which
states, 'If you would be shocked and horrified if Company X hired several of
your employees, then you should not hire any of theirs.' "

(And he clearly expects you to be shocked and dismayed by this.)

